# Noob looking for ICS ROM to flash from 4.5.602



## medicstud007 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a rooted Droid X running system version 4.5.602 and android version 2.3.3

I was wondering if anybody had any recommendations for a good stable ICS ROM to flash on the device. (and where to download it). I'm new to ROMs.

Once I get the ROM, I believe the process is to flash the ROM and Gapps from clockwork recovery. I also think I have to do a factory reset and clear Davlik's cache.from clockwork (may have mixed up the order)

I apologize if this is posted in the wrong forum or if this is a repeat. The latest posts I've seen regard .622


----------

